# Teichumbau "2010"



## Teich-Emminger (18. Feb. 2010)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde 

Mein Bruder und ich können es kaum erwarten, das der Schnee endlich verschwindet und wir mit unserem Teichumbauprojeckt 2010 beginnen können!! 

Aber momentan sieht es leider noch so in unserem Garten aus:

 
Wir wohnen im kleinen Dorf Emmingen 775 m ü. M. (das sind harte Winter jedes Jahr) und ca. 26 Km entfehrnt vom schönen Bodensee!

Aber wir nützen die Zeit und lesen eifrig eure Beiträge und sammeln wichtige Erfahrungen für unseren neuen naturnahen Koiteich 

Ich werde hier unsere Fortschritte in den nächsten Monaten nach und nach dokumentieren und ich hoffe auf eure rege Beteiligung und Komentare 

PS: Am Filterbau sind wir momentan schon fleißig am Werkeln... ich stelle bald mal ein paar Bilder ein.

Liebe Grüße aus dem verschneiten Emmingen

Samuel


----------



## NNZ (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

Hallo. Ich bin zwar auch noch neu hier aber ich freue mich auf die Bilder. Ja dann viel spass beim umbauen.


----------



## Digicat (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

Servus Samuel



> PS: Am Filterbau sind wir momentan schon fleißig am Werkeln ...



Dann habt Ihr ja schon eine Vorstellung wie der zukünftige Teich aussehen soll 

Kannst kurz mal deine Filterplanung skizzieren  vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch eine Änderung, durch Tipps unserer Seits .


----------



## Aquabernd (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

Hallo Samuel,
ich baue mein Teich auch um aus 2 mach 1. Hab aber schon angefangen da ich meine Fische zu Hause Überwintere. Ich hab Schnee geschaufelt und das Eis entfernd. Dan geht es heute weiter mit dem Zaun und Wasser ablassen.
lg bernd


----------



## Teich-Emminger (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

@ Helmut
Es wird ein Schwerkraftfilter aus Regentonnen....
--> stelle heute Abend oder Morgen, Skitze oder so ein mit genauen erläuterungen wie ich/wir uns das so forstellen
Und dann bin ich auf eure Komentare gespannt 

@ Bernd
Das finde ich toll, uns juckt es auch schon total in den Fingern!! Mein Bruder wollte auch schon mit Schneeschaufel etc. ans Werk gehen ist aber bei den Temperaturen, alleine schnell die lust vergangen^^
Sobald der Schnee weg ist wird mit dem Teichrückbau begonnen.... solange feilen wir an unserm Filter weiter 


Gruß Samuel


----------



## Teich-Emminger (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

wie versprochen, hier mal meine Skizze:
 

Die Skizze soll nur darstellen wie wir uns den Teich momentan so vorstellen, die Zeichnung ist in keinsterweise Maßstabsgetreu!!  

Der Teich soll wenn er fertig ist so ca. 20 bis 25 m³ volumen haben 

*Ist das mit dem Filter so OK??*

Was habt Ihr so für Vorschläge?

Gruß Samuel


----------



## Digicat (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

Servus Samuel

Man sollte einmal wissen wieviel Volumen der Teich haben soll ... habe ich es überlesen 
Ansonst ... die Abfolge der Filter ist schon mal richtig, nur ... nicht mehr zeitgemäß ....

Vortex gut ... besser Spaltfilter, Vließfilter oder Trommelfilter
Danach Biokammer, mit __ Hel-X gefüllt .... ein Drittel des Volumens der Kammer ... das wars.
Keine Bürsten, keine Matten ... der Reinigungsaufwand ... eine riesen Schweinerei .........

Aber wie gesagt das Volumen des Teiches wäre wichtig ... danach richtet sich die Pumpenleistung ... auch die Filterdimmension ... 

Alles klar ...

Ihr wollt den Filter selber bauen  geht sicher ... Hier findet Ihr Anregungen/Bauanleitungen

Freue mich schon über Eure Entscheidung zu lesen


----------



## Digicat (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

Nochmal ich

Habs tatsächlich überlesen ... 20-25m³ ....

Also Ihr solltet das Volumen einmal die Std. umwälzen ...
Dem entsprechend sollte der Filter diese Menge Wasser auch verarbeiten können ...

TF entsprechend dimmensionieren ... Zulauf 3 x 100 KG .... Ablauf 160er KG + 100 KG oder 200 KG sollte reichen .. Volumen Biokammern ... 1 bzw 1,5m³ mit 300 bzw. 500 Liter __ Hel-x je nach Fütterungsverhalten sollte gut sein.

Pumpen .. 1 x 15.000 Liter + 1 x 10.000 Liter ..... die 10.000er im Winterbetrieb ....

So würde ich es machen ...


----------



## Teich-Emminger (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*



Teich-Emminger schrieb:


> Der Teich soll wenn er fertig ist so ca. 20 bis 25 m³ volumen haben



Hallo Helmut, für dich nochmal 

Der Teich soll so ca. 20.000 bis 25.000 liter später mal haben!!

Nochmal zur Filterung: 
Ja wir wollen selber Bauen --> gröster Grund sind unsere finanziellen Mittel 
Und ja wir wissen leider auch das die Technik nicht mehr auf dem neusten Stand ist aber ich hoffe trotzdem gut funktioniert :beten

*--> Wir überlegen momentan noch einen SiFi in den Fortex zu bauen und dann auf die Filterbürsten zu verzichten!!*
 Aber das kann man ja auch noch später nachrüsten

Gruß Samuel


----------



## Teich-Emminger (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

Danke Helmut für deine schnelle Antwort

aber reichen zwei 110 KG (BA und Skimmer) nicht aus für einen Durchfluss von 16m³/h ???

--> Wir wollen Kois im Teich, Planen aber keinen riesigen Besatzt...ca. 6 Koi und die restlichen goldfische bis sie ein neues Zuhause gefunden haben 

Reicht dann nicht eine Regentonne 300l mit HelX für genug Biomasse???

Sagt ruhig was ihr meint, bin nicht böse.... bis jetzt ist der Spaten noch nicht gesetzt 
Was sind eure Erfahrungen?

Grüße


----------



## Aquabernd (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*



Aquabernd schrieb:


> Hallo Samuel,
> ich baue mein Teich auch um aus 2 mach 1. Hab aber schon angefangen .
> Ich hab Schnee geschaufelt und das Eis entfernd. Dan geht es heute weiter mit dem Zaun und Wasser ablassen.
> lg bernd



Nur die harten kommen in den garten.


----------



## Teich-Emminger (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

Melde mich zurück von der Baustell 

so sah es noch 2009 aus:
 

mittleweile ist der Schnee ja schon eine weile weg und wir waren auch schon 
sehr fleißig 
 

dazu muss ich soch sagen, bis jetzt ist noch kein Bagger zum Einsatz gekommen
 

aber mit Muskelkraft sind wir weit gekommen...
 

Die nächsten Tage wollen wir den Durchbruch und Aushub der Filterkammer bewältigen und mit
den Betonierarbeiten weiter machen!!

Ich wünsche noch einen schönen 1. Mai, bei uns regnet es leider die ganze Zeit!

Samuel


----------



## Teich-Emminger (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

Hallo zusammen!!!

Der Sommer ist leider schon weider zu Ende.
Anbei mal ein kleines Bilder update was wir den Sommer über so getrieben haben ;-)

                           

Liebe Grüße Samuel


----------



## Olli.P (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

Hallo Samuel,

da wart ihr ja fleißig 

Aber kann es sein, dass ihr den Domdeckel vom BA  vergessen habt 

Oder wird das Wasser nochmal ab gelassen


----------



## buddler (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

da wird wohl jemand noch mal ganz tief tauchen müssen.viel spaß.........klapper-klapper
fast vergessen...........sieht schon gut aus


----------



## Teich-Emminger (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

Hi Olli,

 klapper, klapper,... jaja den Deckel hatten wir vergessen!

Habe das aber alles wieder mit mehreren Tauchgängen beheben können
war echt brutal kalt.

Morgen kommen die 50mm Kugekhäne, dann können wir endlich die Filter fertig machen und
mal laufen lassen! Kann es kaum erwarten!

Grüße Samuel


----------



## Artur (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

das Fließ braucht man nicht mit Klebeband verbinden.

ich habe dieses Jahr auch meinen ersten Teich gebaut und mein Onkel hat mit dabei geholfen. Das Teichflie0 kann man mit einem Heißluftfön oder kleinem Gasbrenner aufwärmen und dann übereinander pappen. Es verschmillzt dann zusammen.


----------



## Teich-Emminger (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

Hallo zusammen, 

anbei mal wieder ein kleines Bilderupdate!!

Das kalte Wetter und viel Regen  haben uns einfach momentan voll im griff!
Wir kommen leider nicht so schnell weiter wie wir eigentlich möchten....
ich hoffe wir schaffen es noch vor dem ersten schnee.... bei uns gab es schon Winter da hatten wir im Oktober schon reichlich Schnee


----------



## andreas1704 (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

Ist wirklich ein schöner Teich gewurden. Ich habe auch einen Tonnenfilter.(1000L)
1 Tonne - Leer Voretex
2 Tonne - Bürsten
3 Tonne - Filterschwämme (grob)
4 Tonne - Poroton (poröses Gestein) / belüftet
5 Tonne - Bürsten und Filterschwämme (fein)
Mein Wasser ist glas klar das ganze Jahr über und die Wasserwerte sind auch im grünen Bereich. Ich wollte mir nun auch das __ Hel-X zulegen.
In welche Tonne sollte ich das machen???????


----------



## Teich-Emminger (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

Hallo Andreas,

Danke für dein kompliment!
Ich hoffe auch das wir mit unseren Tonnenfiltern das Wasser klar halten können über das Jahr über... aber ich denke das wird schon klappen!!
Und bei der Hilfe hir im Forum mache ich mir da überhaubt keine Sorgen 

Zu deiner Frage: Ich habe das __ Hel-X in der letzten tonne... ich würde dir also auch raten es in die letzte tonne zu machen


----------



## Teich-Emminger (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

Heute und gestern war mal wieder ein super wetter und die Temperaturen waren auch richtig angenehm

Viel spaß mit den Bildern


----------



## Teich-Emminger (9. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*



anbei ein paar Bauabschnitte!

Viel Spaß beim anschauen


----------



## Butterfly (9. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

Hi.

Die Bilder sehen anstrengend aus.
Was soll das sein Ratte/maulwurf?

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Teich-Emminger (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

Hehe, das weiß ich leider selber nicht genau was das für eine Maus ist

aber ich denke so ne Art Wühlmaus, die ist ins loch gefallen und nicht mehr rausgekommen!
Wir habe sie dann befreit und zurück in die Freiheit entlassen ;-)


----------



## Butterfly (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

Sowas nennt man ja mal ''Tierliebe'' 

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Teich-Emminger (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

Ja 
Meine Frau sagt gerade, dass das eine Feldmaus ist.  
Sind schon schöne 10cm groß.


----------



## Butterfly (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

liebe Mitbewohner^^

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Teich-Emminger (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

Heute spätnachmittag hatte die Sonne doch noch den dicken Nebel besieg

 
 
 

Wenn wir mit der Isolierun im Filterhäuschen fertig sind und wir Aufgeräumt haben, mache ich noch bessere Bilder von innen! 

 
 

*Viel Spaß und für anregungen und verbesserungen binn ich immer zu haben*


----------



## Teich-Emminger (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

 

*Und für die Winterabdeckung des Teiches wurde heute auch schon begonnen *


----------



## Butterfly (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

Hi Samuel.

Sieht ja echt nicht schlecht aus.
Respekt meinerseits.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Teich-Emminger (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*


----------



## Nori (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

Hallo Samuel,
hast du die Holzkonstruktion irgendwie klappbar gemacht etc. oder musst du im Frühjahr alles wieder abreisen? 

Gruß Nori


----------



## Teich-Emminger (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

Hallo Nori,

ja im moment ist die Konstruktion fest verschraubt! aber das ist eine vorübergehende lösung für den kommenden Winter... der Teich ist ja ganz neu und es ist der erste Winter 

Jetzt haben wir genug zeit um alles zu Testen, wie sich der Teich und die Abdeckung bei sehr niedrigen Temperaturen verhält. Auch bin ich sehr gespannt wie sich die Temperaturen bei 2m Tiefe verhalten über den winter und wie unser Filter das mitmacht.

Es sind diesen Winter auch noch keine Kois im Teich... aber wenns gut läuft, dürfen sie im nächsten Winter draußen bleiben! 

*Geplant für die Zukunft ist:*

 - entweder wird alles so verändert, dass wir das Dach im Sommer hochklappen und auf Holzfüße stellen können. Dann hätten wir auch gleich einen Sonnenschutz / Raubvogelschutz!?

 - oder es wird im Sommer alles wieder auseinandergeschraubt und wir bauen eine Steckverbindung, die man im Sommer platzsparend verstauen kann!

Mal sehen was die Profis noch so für Ideen haben und was man hier noch so alles liest.
Vieleicht machen wir auch noch was ganz anderes


----------



## Teich-Emminger (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

Und ich hoffe, das dieser Winter schnell vorbei geht! 
Dann können meine Lieblinge sich endlich im neuen Teich austoben und Wachsen


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

Hallo Samuel,
nicht nur daß Du Dir da wirkliche eine tolle Konstruktion für den Teich im Winter gebaut hast, 
Du hast auch sehr schöne Bilder Deiner Fische eingestellt.
Ich wünsche Dir alles erdenklich Gute, daß Dein Vorhaben gelingt und bin schon jetzt gespannt auf Deine Ergebnisberichte im nächsten Frühjahr!


----------



## Teich-Emminger (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

Danke Eva. Ich halte euch auf jeden Fall auf dem Laufenden..


----------



## shanana (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

super umbau und schöne fische!.
habt ihr die rinne im filterhaus direkt an die kanalisation angeschlossen ?


----------



## Teich-Emminger (10. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

*Nein, wir haben nur eine Versikerungsgrube gemacht in der das Wasser versikern kann beziehungsweise rausgepumt werden kann ;-)*


----------



## Teich-Emminger (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

Hallo Liebe Koi-Freunde,

die letzten Wochen waren bei uns ganz schön heftig! Viel Schnee ca. 50 cm an einem Tag und Tagelang Temperaturen von -13°c

Aber unsere Teichabdekung mit dazugehörigem isoliertem Filterhaus hat sich bewährt
Der Teich hatte bis jetzt noch keine Eisschicht.

So und jetzt die Bilder:


----------



## Teich-Emminger (26. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

Heute war ich mal wieder an unserem Teich.
Bei dem schönen Sonnenschein kann ich es kaum erwarten bis es endlich Sommer ist!


----------



## Teich-Emminger (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

Hallo und einen schönen Sonntag

Bei uns ist stahlend blauer Himmel, tut das gut

Wassertemperatur liegt bei 6°c in 2m Tiefe.


----------



## Teich-Emminger (5. März 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*


----------



## Echinopsis (5. März 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

Hallo Samuel,

danke für die schönen Bilder, dein Teich hat sich ja sehr gut entwickelt!
...und dazu den schönen blauen Himmel, herrlich! Wir können un`s aufs Frühjahr freuen!


----------



## Teich-Emminger (5. März 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

*Danke,

und Ohhh ja, wie ich mich aufs Frühjar freue. Dann kann man mit der Außenanlage vom Teich weiter machen*


----------



## Echinopsis (6. März 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

...und dann hier berichten bitte!
Wir warten schon gespannt auf Deine Fortsetzungen! 
Auch wenns nicht so viel Feedback gibt, so verfolgen mit Sicherheit viele Leute Deinen Thread.


----------



## sonnenblume22 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

Toll so ein großer Teich, hoffe es kommt bald schöneres Wetter damit wir deine Fortschritten sehen können.


----------



## Teich-Emminger (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

*Hallo Zusammen, am Sonntag haben wir endlich unsere Kois in den Teich gesetzt. Bei 14 grad Wassertemperatur mussten wir sie einfach umsetzn. *


----------



## Teich-Emminger (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*


----------



## Doc (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

Nicht schlecht Herr Specht  ... Schöne Anlage!
Da würde ich mal sagen: Die Mühe hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Teich-Emminger (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

*Hallo zusammen,

endlich ging es auch an unserem Teich wieder weiter. Jetzt haben wir für unseren Teich eine 
komplett neue Filteranlage installiert.

Wir filtern jetzt mit einem Trommelfilter in Schwerkraft, plus 1000 liter Edelstahltonne für die
Biologie.

alles läuft bis jetzt einwandfrei, bin total happy *


----------



## Teich-Emminger (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

*Frühjahresputz 2013*


----------



## Teich-Emminger (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

*So ihr lieben,

der Frühjahrespuz ist erledigt und der Filter ist wieder richtig gut eingelaufen.
*


----------



## Teich-Emminger (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau "2010"*

*Heute haben unsere Kois frische Annanas bekommen.*


----------

